# Mail service



## PhuketLou (Apr 20, 2013)

Does anyone on here send mail (eg small parcels) to Australia. Im in Phuket and want to send a few things to friends but just wondering how reliable it is to get it sent home? Ive heard some things sent from Australia to here can always end up getting 'lost' but not sure on the other way?
My family just sent a small parcel from Aus so we'll see if that ever turns up.

Also anyone have any idea on prices to send parcels under 1kg to Australia? 
Thanx


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

hi, can only go on my own exp - I posted this on another thread last month:




> *Mail - the postman doesn't always get through*
> 
> my Phuket mail experiences - (note we left there over 3yrs ago) (file in the 'sad but true' drawer!)
> 
> ...


Good luck!!

I'd add, for international parcels
may not always be Thai post at fault in my examples, NZ Post has its share of mail theft and could easily be at that end of the process


----------



## PhuketLou (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanx for that. Maybe i will look into getting a PO box while we are over here.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

PhuketLou said:


> Thanx for that. Maybe i will look into getting a PO box while we are over here.


Most Post Offices have a limited number of PO Boxes which tend to be oversubscribed so you take pot luck on availability. The Post Office at my local town of Sattahip , which is a good sized place , had only 30 boxes up to a year ago although has now increased to 50. 

For letters and larger envelopes containing docs only PO box has been totally reliable for the past few years whereas I probably only got about 75% of overseas mail addressed to my physical home due mainly to mistakes by the postman many of whom struggle with written English.

For anything bulkier , ie non-paperwork , I'd use courier services as there's considerably less guarantee they'll arrive.


----------



## cheriz (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm 100% sure the package will safely sent to your home. 
The problem is just when you send something to Thailand.
There are so many complaints about the post office service though. D:


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

forgot about this thread . . .
this week i heard from to friends in NZ who received postcards I sent
- postmarked 20 July 2013
Addressed in English with addition of Thai script in large size across the bottom for _'new zealand_' 
นิวซีแลนด์
at least the mail got through, but 2 months is slower than expected! At times mail has arrived there in 5 days. Maybe they wait till there's more than ten items?


----------



## PhuketLou (Apr 20, 2013)

So, since we have been here we have sent several parcels back to Australia. All which have made it in only 7-10 days normal air mail. Also received 1 package from Australia which took 2 weeks then another which took 5 weeks! Didnt think it was ever going to turn up then one day it just got dropped off with another ebay parcel from America. So, so far good track record!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

was there 'track and trace' on your parcels?
Last item I had sent from NZ (DHL) was collected in Wellington on Monday evening, went via Auckland, Singapore, Bangkok to Chanthaburi DHL office - arrived Thursday morning! and I was able to track its progress the whole way as it was scanned each time, well worth the NZ$15 expense.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

I always use EMS to send parcels, etc., to international destinations - it is far cheaper than DHL/FedEx, and just about as fast.

It works well with incoming items as well. EMS comes with a tracking number, so t is far les likely to go missing since it can be tracked to a particular location.


----------

